# Drive 2011 movie soundtrack



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got this soundtrack about a week ago. I imported it into my itunes library using the lossless settings and put it on my ipod. 

I was listening to the first few tracks for about a week from the Ipod in my car.

Tick of the Clock
by The Chromatics


Nightcall
by Kavinsky


A Real Hero
by College (f. Electric Youth)

Under Your Spell
Desire

Since I still have the CD in my car I decided to make my own "pepsi challenge" and see if there was any difference from apple lossless Vs. CD.

Verdict
YES, it wasn't in clarity as some might think (at least for me there wasn't) it was the difference in imaging. Specifically Nightcall by Kavinsky. I suggest you guys getting the CD and compare it to a digital version via USB thumbdrive or Ipod. I hope i'm not the only one to notice this difference. Also the track A Real Hero by College (f. Electric Youth) is a nice one too. Both songs (for me) helped me set my X-overs and hear the bass transition and try to make a seamless transition from my mids-to-lows. I will personally use these songs to test my system from now on.

I hope a few of you other members decide to give these songs and the CD test a try and let me know what you guys experience. 

Thanks in advance!

Also
I am currently in the process of converting all my itunes lossless to AIFF to see if it compares to the CD as well. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

such a great score to a great film


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Nightcall and other Kavinsky is good music to use to help tone down harshness in your EQ. His breathy computer voice can be annoying if you're not tuned right (to me, anyway).


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> Nightcall and other Kavinsky is good music to use to help tone down harshness in your EQ. His breathy computer voice can be annoying if you're not tuned right (to me, anyway).


are there any other tracks that would be good to benchmark/calibrate my sound system?


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

steveholt said:


> are there any other tracks that would be good to benchmark/calibrate my sound system?


I like to use Thriller. As well as Dave Mathews Band. but that's just me.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

YEEEESSSSSSSS! So glad to see some Drive love here, such a solid movie, one of my all time favorites. And the only thing I love more than the movie, is the soundtrack, ESPECIALLY Real Hero and Nightcall, in fact, I must listen to Real Hero right now, o yeah, god tier for sure. I've posted both songs in one of these here threads in this here subforum, but I don't think anyone basked in the glory with me :disappointed: 

I could replay Real Hero all day and only get happier as the day went on. The synth bass that comes on in the beginning of the song sounds so nice and deep on a good system, the kind of bass that just pulses right through you. 

Kavinsky's entire album is very good, but Nightcall is definitely the best. And yes, his vocals can sound kind of harsh depending on the eq!

If anyone ever asks me what kind of music I'm into, Real Hero is everything I look for in a song. I love that synthwave/ future 80's/ chillwave /electropop, whatever you want to call it, type of sound.

Chromatics has also NAILED that 'chill' type of sound. All of their songs could easily fit right into the atmosphere of Drive. 

Not to hijack your thread, but I'd like to jot down some other 'chill' songs you'd probably dig.

Chromatics - Candy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbuEDkPOq9I
Chromatics - These Streets Will Never Look the Same Chromatics - These Streets Will Never Look the Same - YouTube

Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse - Revenge (feat. the Flaming Lips) Danger Mouse & Sparklehorse - Revenge feat. Wayne Coyne (Dark Night Of The Soul, 2009) - YouTube

Brazilian Girls - Last Call Brazilian Girls - Last Call - YouTube

Pnau - Embrace PNAU - embrace - YouTube

Major Lazer - Get Free (feat. Dirty Projectors) Major Lazer - 'Get Free' feat. Amber (of Dirty Projectors) OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO + HQ AUDIO - YouTube

Twin Sister - Kimmi in a Rice Field https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emCw-rRU3Q4

So much more, but I should probably leave quietly before I wear out my welcome...


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> YEEEESSSSSSSS! So glad to see some Drive love here, such a solid movie, one of my all time favorites. And the only thing I love more than the movie, is the soundtrack, ESPECIALLY Real Hero and Nightcall, in fact, I must listen to Real Hero right now, o yeah, god tier for sure. I've posted both songs in one of these here threads in this here subforum, but I don't think anyone basked in the glory with me :disappointed:
> 
> I could replay Real Hero all day and only get happier as the day went on. The synth bass that comes on in the beginning of the song sounds so nice and deep on a good system, the kind of bass that just pulses right through you.
> 
> ...


nice list. I checked out your build log, sweet install bud. 

If you're looking for more sub output with precision I would look into the Boston Acoustic SPG-555 sub. I actually own one and its a sharp, natural, quick, and resonant sub. If you prefer accurate precise bass like kick-drums that's an easy recommendation for me. But if you want more of a full range smoother more "laid-back" sub and nice output too I would check out JL w6v3 subs. I personally own the 10w6v3 as well and love the smooth bass. I switch them out depending on what music moods im in (they usually change like the seasons here in OKC). give both subs a listen.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

real human bean


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Electric Youth (featured in A Real Hero) is coming out with their debut LP this year.

Check out this song from the album, it's very Drive-y:


----------

